# exhaust sys



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang....I need to replace the exhaust pipes from the ex manif to the muflers. 
They have small holes in them. I see where ya can buy them.... but i'm wondering the wisdom in trying to do it myself. especially when there's a muffler shop down the street.
Sure, i have the tools, pipe cutter, angle grinder, even a MIG welder...... but i just know "stuff" wont line up right.
thanks as usual :cheers
Tk
ps been informed by a higher source i need to redo the window rubber. joy
:rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

C'mon, TK - you've been fearless on everything else you've done. Comparatively speaking, putting on an exhaust system is a walk in the park.
Just buy a quality system, take your time, and when >you< are happy with the way it fits and looks, then it's right. If you don't like the way something lines up, then move it around until you are happy.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The main issue is getting the flare correct so it won't leak at the manifold to pipe joint. You need a pipe flaring machine to do this correctly. Get a bolt on kit, or go to the muffler shop like I did. I spent minimum $$$ and it came out fine and took a couple of hours.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As a PS, dom the weatherstripping AFTER you paint the car. Works out MUCH better that way.


----------

